

Upverter Launches Teams Collaboration, Free for Open Source - evck
http://blog.upverter.com/174535119

======
sikhnerd
FYI, the upverter homepage looks like this to me
<http://i.imgur.com/SFD01HX.png> on os x using chrome Version 24.0.1312.52,
firefox/safari work fine. Clicking any of the Simulate|PLM|Manufacture buttons
does nothing.

~~~
rcfox
Do you have any extensions that might mess with the Javascript? I've seen it
working with this exact configuration.

~~~
tcwc
It does this for me too... I use Ghostery. The google+ & analytics requests
fail, so you end up calling "gapi.plusone.go();" on an undefined gapi.

~~~
sikhnerd
That was it exactly, sorry I didn't have time to draw the proper conclusion
myself. Glad tcwc figured it out quickly though.

------
DaNmarner
Here's a very recent audio interview of its founder:
[http://techzinglive.com/page/1269/223-tz-interview-zak-
homou...](http://techzinglive.com/page/1269/223-tz-interview-zak-homouth-
upverter)

